# black and grey



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok i have to save money for school (goin to uti and i need to save for an app. cuz they have no dorms) so that meens no turbo no na upgrades other than custom cai but i hate my interior. Right now it kinda has a black grey thing goin on (all factory) so i was thinking realy do it up i could put grey vynal leather in the door inserts make the head liner black (what kinda material?) and get black floor mats and anything else you guys can think of that would be relativly cheap to do ie. buy matrial and cover somthing my self. the seat covers will come later (kinda expencive or maby do it myself but im sure that would turn out bad) im thinking those neoprene seat covers front and rear black an grey or i could completly black it all out exept for the floor carpet cuz its grey hence the black and grey lol thanx alot give me ideas.....alot of um


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok its had 8 hits and no posts there are some very creative people here so post fools!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

go to a upholsotry store and tell them what you want .the have headliner fabrice and the othe stuff you need. remove the old stuff get some 3m spray glue get the right stuff for the application you want cut to fit and . some other stuff isnt too hard to figure it out


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i know just tryin to get others opinions/ideas maby theres something i havnt thought of yet somthing unique do they sell "fake" neoprene material i like the way it feels and it would be really easy to mold to the headliner since its so strechy it wouldnt wrinkle up im very indecisive when it comes to things like this i want as many options as possible so when i do do it i dont end up seeing something else and wishing i had it so how do u think fake leather would look or neoprene or swade (cant spell) or what else?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

have you ever taken out the head liner board b4 its just cardboard with some sound deadening stuff on it so when you peel off the fabric you have all this foamy stuff stuck to it . wich is part of the headliner fabric clean the crudd off . now you have the headliner board. without it the car gets real hot quick. but anyways get the 3m spray glue spray the headliner board then get whatever you wantspray theback of it and carefully lay it on and be careful to smooth it out while doing it . like putting a big ass viynl sticker on a window.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

btw i like the black and gray look but with all the fabric black i.e. headliner carpet and etc.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok thanks im gona go to the store and find some material and some fake grey leather for the door inserts i figuredi may go the glove box in a grey leather look to it will be much easyer to stick with the grey and black that way i dont have to paint the pillers black cuz right now they are grey but thanx for the help and advise


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

if u want some black housing headlights...ill sell um to u...also the fogs if u dont have um


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm going thru about the same thing myself...right now the inside is tan and brown but I am wanting to go black and grey with maybe some tribal stitching to go around

right now I'm just sitting back reading into how to do it all and I think it is going to be a bitch


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I've redone my interior a bit. I painted my dash components to match the paint and for about 50 bucks at wal-mart using the auto paints it turned out like a pro did it. As for the door inserts, everyone knows, they're NOT easily done. They take time and energy. I've changed mine 3 times and finally got a GREAT look out of a black leather vinyl. I completely recovered the rear panels, not just the inserts, and pressed the fabric down to outline the factory press seals, and it looks great too. I've covered the headliner as well as the rear deck with untrasuede from a local fabric shop. All this took about 3 days and 100 bucks. But the looks are awesome. I don't have any pics at the moment, but if you want 'em, I can get them posted.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

AirForce200 said:


> I've redone my interior a bit. I painted my dash components to match the paint and for about 50 bucks at wal-mart using the auto paints it turned out like a pro did it. As for the door inserts, everyone knows, they're NOT easily done. They take time and energy. I've changed mine 3 times and finally got a GREAT look out of a black leather vinyl. I completely recovered the rear panels, not just the inserts, and pressed the fabric down to outline the factory press seals, and it looks great too. I've covered the headliner as well as the rear deck with untrasuede from a local fabric shop. All this took about 3 days and 100 bucks. But the looks are awesome. I don't have any pics at the moment, but if you want 'em, I can get them posted.


that would be great i was thinking about suede but i dont know but yea pics would be awsome please do


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

check out the junkyards......theyre bound to have some se-rs or specs....thats where i got a lot of parts for my b13 and b15....


----------

